# Best Place to mount Scrape Plates



## tmack6 (Aug 8, 2011)

I just bought a few titanium blocks for my 83 Coupe Deville and Im trying to get some ideas on the best place to mount them up. I read on here that mounting them out back towards the bumper not a good idea. If anyone has pics of theirs post them up. I have my cylinders and springs out right now and Im gonna cut the springs down a bit to bring it down into the weeds. I aiming for 1" off the ground when laid out.


----------



## joeycutlass (Mar 14, 2010)

can i get some pictures and measurements of your blocks, you might have to make holders with a bolt to secure them


----------



## tmack6 (Aug 8, 2011)

I bought a set of these from waylayedinc.com for $90 with brackets. They measure 2"x4.25"x1.25". A concern I had about these is the square leading edge but when I thought about it if they are mounted on the frame right before the rear arches with the skinny side facing forward, the back edge of block will contact the road first.


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

HERE YOU GO HOMIE


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

HERE YOU GO HOMIE


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Scrape plates are dope. I wouldn't mind getting some but would want to know the drawbacks first.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> Scrape plates are dope. I wouldn't mind getting some but would want to know the drawbacks first.


tack weld plate to frame in few spots so if you do hit something itll come off...know wer all the smooth streets are...*DONT HIT ANY MAN HOLE COVERS... TRAIN TRACKS.... POTHOLES*...:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I like them in the front but I heard you can lose control of your car :dunno:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> tack weld plate to frame in few spots so if you do hit something itll come off...know wer all the smooth streets are...*DONT HIT ANY MAN HOLE COVERS... TRAIN TRACKS.... POTHOLES*...:thumbsup:


Werd. Can you set them up so they can fold in and out when you want to use them? I also suppose a longer plate would not require the car to sit as low to spark.


----------



## tmack6 (Aug 8, 2011)

Probably a repost but looks like the Towncar has them right under the bumper somewhere.


----------



## tmack6 (Aug 8, 2011)

PURA SANGRE said:


> HERE YOU GO HOMIE
> View attachment 393475


Epic Pic right there. Im blowing this up and putting it on my garage wall. :thumbsup:


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

tmack6 said:


> Probably a repost but looks like the Towncar has them right under the bumper somewhere.


 WOW IT DON'T SEEM LIKE IT WAS THAT LONG AGO, WE HAD A BLAST THAT NIGHT. AND YES HOMIE HE DID HAVE THEM RIGHT AT THE ASS END OF THE CAR!!!! HE HAD THEM ON EACH CORNER OF THE FRAME AND 2 IN MIDDLE BY THE LICENSE PLATE IN THE BACC ON EACH SIDE. HOPE IT HELPS GOOD LUCC HOMIE :h5:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

now thats clownin right there


tmack6 said:


> Probably a repost but looks like the Towncar has them right under the bumper somewhere.


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

tmack6 said:


> Epic Pic right there. Im blowing this up and putting it on my garage wall. :thumbsup:


 :biggrin:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

tmack6 said:


> Probably a repost but looks like the Towncar has them right under the bumper somewhere.


DAMN THAT SOME CRAZY SHIT RIGHT THERE HOMIE.


----------



## tmack6 (Aug 8, 2011)

six 2 said:


> DAMN THAT SOME CRAZY SHIT RIGHT THERE HOMIE.


X2...when I was a kid back in the 90s I lived on Crenshaw and Washington and I would sneak out of the house on my bike and ride it all the way down to Rodeo...sometimes if mom wasnt home I'd go all the way up to MLK Blvd. I was 14 years old....I remember seeing cats draggin up and down the 'Shaw and I'd stare in awe. Hoppin is cool but draggin ass is old skool.


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*LoL yep same here homie, I lived off crenshaw/adams ride my bike up 2the shaw on sundays & down 2the weinerzschitzel LoL Those were tha dayz* :thumbsup:


tmack6 said:


> X2...when I was a kid back in the 90s I lived on Crenshaw and Washington and I would sneak out of the house on my bike and ride it all the way down to Rodeo...sometimes if mom wasnt home I'd go all the way up to MLK Blvd. I was 14 years old....I remember seeing cats draggin up and down the 'Shaw and I'd stare in awe. Hoppin is cool but draggin ass is old skool.


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*Missin tha good ol'days*


tmack6 said:


> Probably a repost but looks like the Towncar has them right under the bumper somewhere.


----------



## tmack6 (Aug 8, 2011)

Bear said:


> *Missin tha good ol'days*


Thats real talk. Them Young Hog tapes bring back good memories. I remember selling candy for a fundraiser at my school...moms whooped my ass because I took some of the money and bought a Young Hogg video tape from that record store across the street from that McDonalds right there on the Shaw a few blocks down from Adams. Remember seeing Sugar Ray Robinson walking thru the neighborhood back then?


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*aww hell nah :rofl: yep I remember that place, i would always go there 2get my tapes, if not there then tha lil hole in tha wall place on crenshaw & king across the street from the crenshaw mall... only went there with homies, lil too close for comfort LoL I remember my brother talkin with sugar ray & I was like wtf?*


tmack6 said:


> Thats real talk. Them Young Hog tapes bring back good memories. I remember selling candy for a fundraiser at my school...moms whooped my ass because I took some of the money and bought a Young Hogg video tape from that record store across the street from that McDonalds right there on the Shaw a few blocks down from Adams. Remember seeing Sugar Ray Robinson walking thru the neighborhood back then?


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*well 2get bacc to the topic, how bout adding scrape plates when u have a continental kit? dont have one yet but who knows what would be the ideal location??*


----------



## chevyone (Oct 16, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

P.E. PREZ said:


> WOW IT DON'T SEEM LIKE IT WAS THAT LONG AGO, WE HAD A BLAST THAT NIGHT. AND YES HOMIE HE DID HAVE THEM RIGHT AT THE ASS END OF THE CAR!!!! HE HAD THEM ON EACH CORNER OF THE FRAME AND 2 IN MIDDLE BY THE LICENSE PLATE IN THE BACC ON EACH SIDE. HOPE IT HELPS GOOD LUCC HOMIE :h5:


thats you.. dope...:worship:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> Werd. Can you set them up so they can fold in and out when you want to use them? I also suppose a longer plate would not require the car to sit as low to spark.


the plate i hav on front is 1in high ,,,5in across ,,6in back...i got it from a trailer manufacturer and had them put a 90 dgree bend up front so it dont catch potholes ,manholes, dips ,in road..my car lays frame scrapes like a muthafucker. a few guy in town got nice pics and vids but havnt posted yet


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

P.E. PREZ said:


> WOW IT DON'T SEEM LIKE IT WAS THAT LONG AGO, WE HAD A BLAST THAT NIGHT. AND YES HOMIE HE DID HAVE THEM RIGHT AT THE ASS END OF THE CAR!!!! HE HAD THEM ON EACH CORNER OF THE FRAME AND 2 IN MIDDLE BY THE LICENSE PLATE IN THE BACC ON EACH SIDE. HOPE IT HELPS GOOD LUCC HOMIE :h5:


Days before intersection cameras and snitches on cell phones.


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

...mounted about 6" from the end of the frame


----------



## tmack6 (Aug 8, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

MORE INFO


----------



## SmooveP (Jun 4, 2003)

after reading this thread I went a head and ordered me a kit from waylayed!! I also would like to ask..I have a 59 Impala on 13x7 with conti-kit..any clue where best place would be to mount these? I'll def post video once it's on and poppin...tail pipes drag when front is locked up..any input is appreciated :thumbsup:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Me lighten up the streets


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

Purple Haze said:


> Me lighten up the streets


:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Front cross member for me.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

And once it's wore off you can add another plate. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZxqk3jTclI&sns=em


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Best place 2 mount scrape plates is on a mini truck


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> Best place 2 mount scrape plates is on a mini truck


Incorrect.


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Purple Haze said:


> Me lighten up the streets



Any pix of this frame and scrape plates??


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT LOVE WHEN LOWRIDERS SCRAPE AND SPARKS ARE FLYING OUT


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> TTT LOVE WHEN LOWRIDERS SCRAPE AND SPARKS ARE FLYING OUT


:thumbsup::nicoderm:uffin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

my daily


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> my daily


nice ride bro nice sparks flying out keep doing your thing keep the street scene alive


----------



## Spensa13 (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm just wondering how dangerous these plates are..I would love to have some just don't wanna hurt anyone if they brake off


----------



## car88 (Jan 27, 2006)

tmack6 said:


> Probably a repost but looks like the Towncar has them right under the bumper somewhere.<br>


<br><br>Thats str8 clownin thats what um talkin bout real bumper scrapeN lowridin


----------



## car88 (Jan 27, 2006)

That's Str8 clownin true lowridin I gotta get mine mounted on the back bumper too


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

Dam this makes me wana put some on my cutlass


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

Playboy206 said:


> Dam this makes me wana put some on my cutlass


yup me too and put a bridge so the whole car lays all the way to the ground while scraping I always loved the street scene more then car shows seeing all the lowlows out there cruising the street hopping hitting switches scraping enjoying there cars


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

my lowest point in the rear is the lower trailin arms on the fwd pivot point. I welded a 5mm plate on it beaten to go around it, so if i hit something it wont anchor to it.
I had blocks on the rear portion of the frame once, mounted with a long ass bracket as its under the trunk and about 10" from the tarmac. Well, hit a giant hole and bent the frame so bad i had to cut that portion out and redo it.
Now i only use plate on the lower spots, and i hammer curve the fwd part for safety. 

Thought i share for those that ''dont know''


----------

